# Suche guten Gaming Monitor 144Hz 27 Zoll



## CamillosWorld (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche einen neuen Monitor und kenne mich da so nicht aus, habe bis jetzt einen Eizo FS2434 benutzt. und möchte jetzt gern upgraden habe mir auch schon mehrere angesehen und bin auf diese gestoßen:
AOC C27G1
AOC G2790 PX

ich möchte so um die 300€ ausgeben, wäre nett wenn ihr mir einen Rat geben könntet oder mir einen Besseren empfehlen könntet.
Grüße Camillo


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2019)

Also, zunächst mal ist AOC recht "billig", was nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss. Es gibt auch günstigere Modelle in 27 Zoll und Full-HD. Aber erstmal die Fragen;

- was versprichst Du Dir von 144Hz? Schafft Dein PC denn mehr als 60 FPS?
- wie wichtig ist es Dir, dass das Bild sehr "farbtreu" ist? Dein jetziger ist ein IPS-Monitor, der eine AOC hat TN, was günstig und schnell, aber ggf. bei den Farben weniger schön ist, der andere hat VA, was recht gute Farben gewährt, aber langsam sein kann. Er soll aber wohl trotzdem gut für Gaming sein (der C27G1 )
- "nur" Full-HD bei 27 Zoll gefällt nicht jedem. WQHD und 144Hz wäre aber deutlich teurer. Da wäre der hier aber nicht weit über 300€ https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07F6HHW1T  wobei WQHD natürlich weniger FPS als bei Full-HD bedeutet


----------



## CamillosWorld (10. Januar 2019)

Was ich mir verspreche ist bessere Performance bei Ego shootern und League of Legends usw.  ich hab nen ziemlich aktuellen PC mit einer Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1080TI-O11G da sind die FPS kein Problem.
Mit dem Bild ist eine gute Frage am besten von beidem etwas- schnell und auch soweit gutes Bild das es beim zocken nicht stört 

ich muss zugeben über WQHD oder nur Full HD hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht aber Full HD dürfte erstmal reichen bis in 2-3 Jahren ein 4K Monitor geholt wird


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2019)

CamillosWorld schrieb:


> Was ich mir verspreche ist bessere Performance bei Ego shootern und League of Legends usw.  ich hab nen ziemlich aktuellen PC mit einer Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1080TI-O11G da sind die FPS kein Problem.
> Mit dem Bild ist eine gute Frage am besten von beidem etwas- schnell und auch soweit gutes Bild das es beim zocken nicht stört
> 
> ich muss zugeben über WQHD oder nur Full HD hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht aber Full HD dürfte erstmal reichen bis in 2-3 Jahren ein 4K Monitor geholt wird


 Naja, 4K ist so ne Sache. Die Spielehersteller werden so schnell nicht auf 4K als Standard einsteigen, d.h. man wird die Grafik so gestalten, dass sie in Full-HD und hohen Details mit nem guten PC mit vielen FPS läuft - für 4K muss man dann die Details runterschrauben oder mit wenig FPS leben. Auch noch in 2-3 Jahren.

Die Frage wäre nur, ob Full-HD für DICH dann ok ist - manch einer "sieht" die Pixel dann deutlicher als bei kleineren Monitoren und lehnt es ab. Viele haben aber 27 Zoll und Full-HD und sind zufrieden.


Wegen der Games: ohne GSync hast du natürlich Tearing, das ist bei deinem jetzigen Monitor auch nicht anders, oder du musst Vsync nutzen - dann kann es aber sein, dass du deutlich weniger FPS hast als das, was für 144Hz möglich / passend wäre. 


Bis um die 300€ und 144HZ hast du nur die Wahl zwischen VA oder TN. VA kann wie gesagt langsam sein, da hast du tendenziell die Gefahr von Schlieren, wobei die bei modernen Monitoren idr nicht direkt zu sehen sind, aber vlt. unbwusst doch dass Bild irgendwie "zäh" machen können. Das ist daher schwer zu sagen, was das bessere für Dich wäre. TN können gute Farben haben, vor allem wenn man nicht direkt mit Referenz-Farben vergleicht und kleinere "Fehlfarben" erkennt. Aber am Ende musst Du das selber mal testen.

Eine Alternative wäre der https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07J37NY8X  mit TN. Aber die AOC sehen auch ganz gut aus, der Vorgänger vom 2790PX wurde auch ziemlich gut bewertet.


----------



## CamillosWorld (10. Januar 2019)

erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe 
ja hab mich auch nochmal informiert 27 Zoll und Full HD, ich glaube die Unterschiede  würde ich auch sehen.
so wie das aussieht spare ich erstmal noch etwas und hole mir dann was gescheites.


----------

